# FX 6100 High idle temp



## Foodang (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay so i've had this cpu for about 4 months now. And a while ago I was playing a 1v1 game of sc2 (with high settings) and my pc just shuts off... So i took a look at my temps and see that my cpu is running at 80c at less than 5% usage. Checked case, fans are clean. Room is sitting at about 55 degrees with ac. Any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## linkin (Jun 28, 2012)

Using the stock cooler? Buy some Arctic Silver 5, ArctiClean, and a cheap CM Hyper 212+ and call it done. If you have thermal paste already, re-apply it to the stock cooler. Don't spread the paste, just use a rice grain sized amount, and let the pressure from mounting the cooler spread the paste.


----------



## Foodang (Jun 28, 2012)

I am using the stock cooler but its been running fine for the past 4 months sitting at about 45-50c kinda odd...

Edit: :facepalm: http://i.imgur.com/bceeD.png Had my processor fixed on highest....


----------



## scottybo (Jun 28, 2012)

i would get a different cooler anyway, i advise against using the stock ones, theyre usually terrible


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jun 28, 2012)

Foodang said:


> I am using the stock cooler but its been running fine for the past 4 months sitting at about 45-50c kinda odd...
> 
> Edit: :facepalm: http://i.imgur.com/bceeD.png Had my processor fixed on highest....



that's not a reason at all, it shouldn't be that hot no matter what, full load for an hour straight it shouldn't get near that hot. It's maximum operating temp is 70C, so 80C is doing damage to it. And on idle, it should be in the 30's, it can't be that much hotter than my 960t which idles right now ar ~35C, and after several days under full load (F@H) and blowing hot air to cool with (GTX470 gets hot as hell), it still hasn't passed 60C


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 29, 2012)

Something must be wrong. Using the stock cooler or not, unless your overclocking it should not be getting that hot.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jun 29, 2012)

StrangleHold said:


> Something must be wrong. Using the stock cooler or not, unless your overclocking it should not be getting that hot.



and since the thing showed it was locked at full speed at 3.3 or so ghz (it's supposed to turbo to 3.9 or something) obviously there's something wrong.

I'd do like they said before, just junk the stock cooler and grab some arctic silver (any of their products should do the job well), then buy a cheap cooler. You can go really cheap for like 15 bucks and be well off, or for like 30 with a 10 buck mir, and you should be able to put the thing passed 4ghz easy.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065

BTW, what's the room temp?


----------



## Foodang (Jun 29, 2012)

Room temp is always between 50-55F Its now idling at 55c but goes up to 80+ when gaming so I guess that stock cooler needs to go and maybe add a 120mm fan. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## linkin (Jun 29, 2012)

80C is a dangerous temp, I'd be careful. Chips degrade with heat and voltage, so it might not overclock as well if it stays that high.


----------



## Foodang (Jun 29, 2012)

linkin said:


> 80C is a dangerous temp, I'd be careful. Chips degrade with heat and voltage, so it might not overclock as well if it stays that high.



Yea im gonna chill with the gaming till I pick up a new cooler. Was instructed by a friend to buy a zalman cooler he suggested this: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0260880


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jun 29, 2012)

no, the cooler master hyper 212 + will be way stronger and allow you to overclock it pretty well, the zalman will probably get the temps under control and might let you do a tiny overclock, but that's a low profile cooler, i doubt it will let you go very far.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Jun 30, 2012)

Right now it sounds like the heatsink is not seated right or the fan isn't right or the cpu voltage is too high for those idle temps.

The first thing I would do is check the voltage in BIOS.
Even with the original block aluminum heatsink on my FX-4100 running 100% cpu while folding I didn't hit your idle temp.
Then I would check that the heatsink is still mounted right.


----------

